# Hiring for Colorado/Wyoming/Kansas/Oklahoma



## nmarshall603 (Mar 25, 2012)

<P>I am currently hiring sales/inspectors for CO/WY/KS/OK.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>We currently offer 45% straight commission... check for check including initial check and cap out check per job.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>We provide the following:</P>
<P>Leads (we provide you with leads from our telemarketing)</P>
<P>Marketing Materials (folders, cards, shirts, flyers)</P>
<P>Xactimate and Eagleview done inhouse.</P>
<P>2-3 day turnaround on builds.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Angie's List and BBB rated.</P>
<P>Insured and licensed.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>CO/WY inspectors work through our Denver office.</P>
<P>KS/OK work through our Wichita office.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Send resumes to <A href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</A> </P>
<P>or call (303)900-4116</P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>


----------

